# New CDX title



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Timber finished his CDX title on Wednesday with a score of 183 for 2nd place. 

It took us 8 trials to get our 3 legs. It was always one thing or another that we'd NQ for.

Previous scores were 182 for 4th place and 185 for 3rd. 

Looking forward to training for the UD title!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! Your hard work and perseverance payed off! Get that dog some steak and ice cream.  :thumbup:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Congratulation!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats! :congratulations:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Congratulations and good going.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congratulations! Be proud...good job done!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!!!!
Frank and I are training for our CDX right now so I know it's a hard title to get. 
How old is Timber?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

That is AWESOME!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great. I am chicken for doing the out of sight stays with mine. I am not so much worried they will break their stay if no one else does, but if someone breaks their stay and comes visiting, I don't know what my girls will do. I saw a bitch once sit there while a dog came up and literally used his nose to push her into a standing position from behind. He lifted her butt up. Unreal. Her owner was NOT happy. But they let her redo the stay, and she did get her leg. I thought she did awesome. I think Babs would rip the dog a new one.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks to all of you!!!!

Franksmom, Timber turned 5 years old on May 1st. He is my first trained dog, so we are learning this together. I started out by going to a rally obedience class when he was 2 years old. I loved rally and a friend suggested that we should go to a trial. We did and I was hooked! 

After the RN title, I tried out novice obedience and got his CD shortly before his 3rd birthday.

I then went on to finish RA and RE last summer. We also have one RAE leg.

I started training for open in Sept. and went to a trial in March. We took 4th place on the first day, the second day his performance was awesome, but while walking into the ring for the sits and downs, the dog behind him got too close or sniffed his rear and he turned around and told that dog what for and got us excused from the ring. The third day we took 3rd.

I went to an outdoor trial in May. Two trials on Saturday and one on Sunday. I expected to finish our title that morning and do the other two for fun. Well, as it turned out, Timber and I were both off that Saturday. NQ'd in the a.m because I missed the signal on the down on recall. He also messed up the retrieve over the high jump. He went over the jump to get the dumbbell, but then went around the jump on the way back to me. 

That afternoon, the exercises went ok, but he downed on the sit. I've never had him down on a sit, but he did it to me that day.

Sunday's performance went much better, but he downed on the sit again!!!! I couldn't believe we bombed out all 3 trials. I don't think I'll do 2 trials in one day again because if you're having a bad day, chances are it's not going to get better. It was also an outdoor trial and it was getting hot. (I know......excuses, excuses.)

I had one month to fix the sit-stay. I just went back to reinforcing him in position and practiced 5-7 minute sit-stays so that 3 would be easy. It worked!

This was a two day show and the first day was going great until he cut the corner on the broad jump! I still went in for the sits and downs and that went well. Somebody told me to set him up more on the left side of the jump and for me to move more toward the last board. I'm usually in the middle because he's such a long dog and needs the room for a nice straight front. Anyway, I did it the way I was told and he jumped that broad jump with gusto. People said they never saw a dog jump so high for the broad jump. He landed within bounds and had a nice front. 

It wasn't until I came back from the out of sight sit that I knew we were going to make it!
After thinking about it, there's so many ways to NQ in open. It really requires you and your dog to work well as a team. 

I looked at the stats for 2011 and only 61 GSD's earned a CDX title. There were only 439 CDX's earned from the whole herding group. I was surprised the numbers were so low. I love training and trialing. I wish more people were interested in competing.

I wish you the best of luck with your CDX! 

Timber has certainly earned his steak and ice cream!!!!!

I'm looking forward to training for utility.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Selzer,

What a story! I'm glad she was able to redo her stay and get her leg. 

Timber doesn't like other dogs in his personal space. Most people are good about controlling their dogs and others just don't pay attention and let their dog approach other dogs. I'm just very vigilant when we're at shows. 

So, I understand your worries about another dog approaching yours.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Karla said:


> Selzer,
> 
> What a story! I'm glad she was able to redo her stay and get her leg.
> 
> ...


When you are there you can, but on the out of sight stays, it is just terrifying. Sometimes the stewards will give updates. "The black lab is up." And I could just imagine how I would worry if the black lab started wondering around. Usually, it seems that they stand up and realize they did the wrong thing and freeze. or they go from a sit to a down. But there is always that chance that the dog will trapse over. A friend of mine's dog took forever to get one of the titles because he used to leave the ring on the out of site stays.


----------

